# History Of Electric Powered Bicycling



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 26, 2019)

Electric Scooter: Origins, History and Evolution
					

With all the latest high-tech electric scooters innovations, it’s easy to think that the so-known escooters or ebikes are something that emerged in the 21st century. Surprisingly enough, the first patent of a functional ebike dates back to… 1895, a year before the first gas-powered scooter was...




					www.madcharge.com


----------

